# EASY 1 dollar slingshot!



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

View media item 2575View media item 2574
was out and about, cruising the dollar store, i had seen these y forks before, but i decided to pick one up cause i had some extra cash

cant go wrong with a dollar!

any questions?







it was something like this, except the screw is the same thinkness of the forks, and same length, i havent put in epoxy yet, but for more secure hold i will shortly, but as is, it works fine!

all i did was drill a hole and insert! whoolllla! 1 doller sling shot


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good stuff! I love making slingshots out of material not designed for it. My only comment is that the forks are a bit long for my taste.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

picture is misleading slightly, the forks are only 7 centimeters high, that still too high for you?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope you epoxied that threaded part in. Even so, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

cerb said:


> picture is misleading slightly, the forks are only 7 centimeters high, that still too high for you?


My personal taste is down around 4 cm. But everyone has their own preferences. If it works for you and shoots well in your hands, then that is what is important. You have to let your own experience guide you, regardless of my opinions on the matter. My opinions are worth exactly what you paid for them!!!









Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I hope you epoxied that threaded part in. Even so, I wouldn't trust it.


i havent yet, i plan on it tho, i just took a few practice shots with it to test, and it works well from 80 feet, with the very short bandset of red thera non latex i have on.

the fact is , the screw goes almost to the bottom, so something has to break for it to actually hurt ya, it aint gonna come flying out when the tension is never leading it out, if you know what i mean?

hehe, well charles, i suppose you could grind them down >>








or snip them off somehow...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

**** i have a couple of guitar wall hangers laying around here, they are similar only smaller in width and length.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i saw those forks at the dollar store too. do you know what kind of metal they are?


----------

